# What's going on? Help!



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Just saw this today it's like blueish grey?

Someone asked if I had Zoysia(green) bermuda(blue) and I am 99.99999% sure I don't have zoysia. Is it drought? Fungus?


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

Blue in new sod is it needs water. We treated several zoysia yards this year that turned a blackish color for mole Crickets and some had grubs. I'm going with the insects on this one.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Dawg1419 said:


> Blue in new sod is it needs water. We treated several zoysia yards this year that turned a blackish color for mole Crickets and some had grubs. I'm going with the insects on this one.


Sod was laid August of 2018 so not really new anymore imo

I'll try to check for insects


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Hard to tell from pictures for sure.

It looks like the lawn needs water - the blades look dry and shriveled up.

If it doesn't respond to watering, I am thinking powdery mildew. Does anything come off the grass and feel like powder between your fingertips? If so, powdery mildew, maybe. It spreads out like mildew....


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> Hard to tell from pictures for sure.
> 
> It looks like the lawn needs water - the blades look dry and shriveled up.
> 
> If it doesn't respond to watering, I am thinking powdery mildew. Does anything come off the grass and feel like powder between your fingertips? If so, powdery mildew, maybe. It spreads out like mildew....


Nothing at all. It went away a tad today but just massive dry spots. Sprinklers aren't covering well or can't keep up


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lay a hose above one of the spots and let it run and flood the area. I'm on a well and in this 95+ heat we get for several days in a row is the only way I can keep mine watered. Sucks to not have county water sometimes.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I think you need to really water those areas.

Bluish tint to blades and thin shrinking blades is almost always lack of water. It is one way to tell when your lawn needs irrigation....


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks guys. Going to put wetting agent, humic and some disease ex tomorrow and water like crAzy


----------

